# what are the most common culinary interview questions asked during an interview?



## kslim

im not talking about the kind of "tell me about a time...." questions. what specific culinary questions have you been asked or do ask (if your a chef) when interviewing a potential candidate or being interviewed. just curious as to what the general is for some people. 

In my experience of interviews in the past ive been asked basic knowledge that i learned in culinary school (cooking temps, etc) , to things that to be honest i never even knew or heard of up until the question was asked.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

During my last interview i actually didnt have to answer anything, just got on the line during service and sweated bullets.

Usually they will ask about past cooking experience. 

What schooling you have received ( if you went to culinary school )

What are your intentions on the industry

How much was your pay in your last job

And what you know and what you need to learn

i think these would be the most basic and standard questions the rest would depend on the person interviewing , but remember one thing. 

An interview works both ways , you have to ask questions as well , take a look at the menu , see the kitchen , meet the staff if possible , and attempt to stage. Ask them about their clientele. Their menu theme etc..... dont just answer questions ask as well. 

Asking questions also helps you in understanding the place you may work at.


----------



## parisjordan

Very nice information shared by KaiqueKuisine.

The simple way to crack the interview is to be confident enough to answer their questions. Apart from this, definitely you should be updated about the latest culinary trends and should have the indepth knowledge of cooking. If you have this thing, than nobody can stop you to crack the interview.


----------



## soesje

usually they want to know who you are, where your passion lies.

if you're enthusiast to work there and can tell them why, thats a good thing.

be prepared and study their menu, and the company itself so you're well informed and hopefully would like to work  there.

if you still need to learn things, ask questions about possibilities.

try to track down the chef, what his history is (his cv, where he has worked etc ) whether he has the knowledge you want to learn.

when there, take a good look around, is the place to your liking, how do they treat the personnel, what is the kitchen like regarding organization? 

I wish you good luck with the interview! try to relax and be confident about yourself.


----------



## thumper1279

I am going on 2 interviews this week and had one last week 

I am a year away from graduating and I see so many students that wait till last minute to find work and externship sites and most end up takeing the first one that comes along that's cheap pay or even free or face the chance of not graduating because they waiting to long to look not me 

And like above don't forget you should alway ask atleast 1 or 2 questions 
Me there are 2 or 3 that I usually ask 

On question to alway be prepared for is 
What do you know about our company 
Also 
Why do you want to work for us 

Make sure you get online and research all you can about the company know there own mission statement and use it in you own words during the interview that is really impressive and tells them you are serious 

Also be prepared for 
What are your straigth and weakness
Never ever ever say you have no weaknesses I'm positive no one is perfect and what doesn't make you perfect can be a weakness 
For instance myself 
I like to help everyone as a team player. That is a weakened but I took my weakness of helping everyone and turned it around with a positive it tells the, I'm a team player but the weak in me there is that I need to work on when to say no to others and get my own work done 
2 another weakness is I look for perfection and Attention to detail to often a plate could have been ready and already perfect to go out but I think maybe it needs more work before getting to the guest 
When that shows my passion and I don't rush at the same time it shows a weakness 
Every little thing matters

Now a few questions you can ask the ones I a
Ways ask is 
If meeting with the chef and not HR. I ask 
chef what made you come into the industry's and love it as much as you do ? 

Another one is 
How many times has this position been filled I am looking for stability and security in a job

Another one .
How does you Restourant or company acknowledge good work and success in you employees


----------



## curiousmunchkin

This is a great thread! Just what I needed. I've got an interview in a couple hours and I'm so nervous and excited.


----------

